# Dream Shop



## Dega (Sep 12, 2004)

Having seen a couple questions on "best" router (including my own) I thought I'd start a thread where y'all could post recommendations on shop tools from experiences y'all have had in the past. Things like . . .

Best router
Best/most useful store bought jig
Best home made jig
Best workbenches and shop layouts

Etc., etc., etc . . .

Perhaps even two catagories - 
1. if money was no object (yea right!) and 
2. best for the frugal woodworker's small salary . . .

What dy'all think?


----------



## Dega (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Mark, if this thread takes off, can we get it made a sticky? Maybe sticky the "online router stuff" thread as well. Might be two very useful threads for new members. And for the rest of us too.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah this would be a good idea to see what products could help us out with the routering and shop perspective I think it would be very useful.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Mmm sure, lets just see how it goes.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Right now on the top of my wish list is a One Way 1224 lathe


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Too bad I just answered the "best/favorite" router question in another topic. Oh, well, short and sweet, my favorite router right now is the PC 890 series.

my favorite "jig", believe it or not, is the set of brass setup bars I picked up loooong ago at a woodworking show (the next year, I went back and bought the spacer fence system, but that's a different story). The simplicity of not having to measure, especially with my eyes, is a tremendous time saver in the shop. I use them to set up everything, from the router table to the table saw. 

sometimes simplest is best.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Dega, thread is successfuly STUCK! lol ( I made the thread a sticky )


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

kp91 said:


> Too bad I just answered the "best/favorite" router question in another topic. Oh, well, short and sweet, my favorite router right now is the PC 890 series.
> 
> my favorite "jig", believe it or not, is the set of brass setup bars I picked up loooong ago at a woodworking show (the next year, I went back and bought the spacer fence system, but that's a different story). The simplicity of not having to measure, especially with my eyes, is a tremendous time saver in the shop. I use them to set up everything, from the router table to the table saw.
> 
> sometimes simplest is best.


I agree with Doug on the brass setup bars. My set stays in my shop apron, ready to use. Thanks to The Router Workshop, I had not seen them before I saw Bob and Rick use them.
As for the favorite jig, it has to be the mortise jig I built from Shopnotes:


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

My dream for a dream shop would be the shop itself. Got to be big enough and have several thousand power outlets!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

My dream shop would be one like Norms, only better.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> My dream shop would be one like Norms, only better.


Mine's just like Norms only half the length, a quarter the width and half the height. 
With a flat roof sloping slightly from front to back I can almost get to the back without bending to stop hitting my head on the steel roof joists.
With carful planning it's surprising what can be fitted in a small workshop.
In my 20'x10' workshop (garage) I have most machines I want apart from a lathe and thicknesser yet am in the planning stage for a complete refitting with all the gardening tools relegated to a shed I will be making for them.

One of the foremost router experts in UK, Ron Fox, has a workshop so well laid out that he can work with no problems in the 16'x8' side extension on his house.
He has cupboards full of routers and makes most of his own templates.
He still has, and uses the first router he bought about 40 years ago when they were prohibitavely expensive for home use.
He has a scroll saw by a low window.
If he has a long moulding to do he moves the saw to one side and can feed the wood from his router table through the window which was purposely put there for that reason.

My choice for best router would have to be the Festool which has been designed to be able to use it with one hand safely.
The price is likely to keep that beauty out of my shop unless I win a fortune on the lottery. lol


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*I did a little story about a dream shop*

A little attempt a humor on my part, check out:*More like the tall tails but with a different twist…….
See:
www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=3552&postcount=9

Ed
*


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> My dream shop would be one like Norms, only better.


And if you have the winning lottery numbers.... :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe if I had Bill Gates money, I could afford one better than Norms.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I have my dream shop. And later this week when my Grizzly G1023ZX with the additional sliding table arrives to replace the current Ryobi table saw it will be complete. 24" x 31" with 3 tons of central a/c and heat, satelite TV, full attic for storage. There is at least one of every power tool known to man (e.g. 4 routers) except a lathe (not interested). I suppose at some point I will have to fiqure out how to use this stuff as my wife is asking when I will begin to build something other than shelves in the wood shop to hold all of the power tools that I bought to build the shelves in the wood shop to hold all of the power tools I bought to build the shelves in the wood shop to hold the power tools that............I better put a cap on that drum of lacquer thinner...........soon..........latter........eventually..........Wher'd I put that new ToolCrib catalog......


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice toy room pmspirito! I like mine (22x26x10 with 8'9"x16' AC) but I'll trade if you insist?


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks. I have to thank my wife Judy for all of her support and encouragement. In the past when i was an electrical contractor i never had the time or the place and therefore never bought the equipment. Now as a building inspector i have the time and the place and the equipment. Also I am around a lot of high end cabinetry and woodwork and get to watch and ask questions. I may go into a house for a plumbing inspection and i'll ask the cabinet guy "what's the #1 tip for today". 

I have been working on 6 replacement wooden columns for the front porch for a 100 year old family homestead in North Carolina that my wife inherited. I'm not sure if this house is a blessing or a curse. This weekend i created a spray booth in 1/3 of the shop with vis-queen so i could spray paint them. Its fun and every task is a skill builder towards future projects.


----------



## kemo (Feb 8, 2005)

CanuckBeaver said:


> Nice toy room pmspirito! I like mine (22x26x10 with 8'9"x16' AC) but I'll trade if you insist?


 Yo, I had the same problem until I turned the paper over...No problems since. You may want to watch out for a little more dust than before.


----------



## PoPnBuG (Mar 6, 2005)

Dream Shop??

Several thousand square feet, plenty of power, and "one of everything"


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

THE DREAM SHOP GROWS March 1st was my birthday and my lovely wife Judy bought me the Rigid oscilating spindle and belt sander from Home Depot. A very sweet machine. It comes completely assembled and the change over from spindle to belt requires removing only one knob. The dust collection is excellent and I am very particular about dust in my shop.


----------



## Frank M (Feb 8, 2005)

pmspirito said:


> I have my dream shop. And later this week when my Grizzly G1023ZX with the additional sliding table arrives to replace the current Ryobi table saw it will be complete. 24" x 31" with 3 tons of central a/c and heat, satelite TV, full attic for storage. There is at least one of every power tool known to man (e.g. 4 routers) except a lathe (not interested). I suppose at some point I will have to fiqure out how to use this stuff as my wife is asking when I will begin to build something other than shelves in the wood shop to hold all of the power tools that I bought to build the shelves in the wood shop to hold all of the power tools I bought to build the shelves in the wood shop to hold the power tools that............I better put a cap on that drum of lacquer thinner...........soon..........latter........eventually..........Wher'd I put that new ToolCrib catalog......


 You'll love the Grizzley cabinet saw!


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice question.

For a dream shop, I would want something on grade, instead of B1  

Big is nice, but too big (yes there would be such a thing) then you would need a bicycle to get around  

If money was not object (the real definition of a dream shop) I'd move back to Canada, and buy some land just outside of my hometown, say 200 acres. I'd build a nice house for my wife and kids, all one floor, no stairs to fall down when I get old. I'd build a HUGE garage to house all of my two and four wheeled toys, and work on them too. For a wood working shop, I'd build a nice big building, I think a rectangle is better than a square, something like 60' x 120'. There would be a division of space, certainly at least a machine tool room (read NOISY) and a hand tool area, plus an office area, with computers, Big screen TV DVD etc, and a desk and draughting table etc, reference library too, as well as a nice big soft sofa for the power naps I like to take. A full bathroom with a shower, and a small kitchen space too. 

The finishing room would be a separate building, it would be not far away, connected to the main shop by a closed in walkway, with a concrete floor (easier to roll the carts the work it on) the finishing room would be a full on pro type, with the stainless steel walls, the full filtration and the water under the floors thing too. Big, big enough to also paint a car or truck in.

Next to the main wood shop would be a welding shop, full on welding stuff, Tig, MIG and sticks, plus hot wrenches too. Not to mention big steel cutting band saws. Next to the welding room, in the same building would be a machine shop, lathes, mills, CNC machines.

Behind the main wood shop would be a large bandsaw mill in it's own building, so I could mill trees in any weather, and beside that would be a VERY large barn like structure with tall ceilings and good ventilation that would be my storage area for wood, and in there somewhere I'd put a commercial kiln. 

I'd have power from the city etc, but I'd also have a generator or three (five?) that could run everything if needed. I've have my very own underground gasoline tank for my various two and four wheeled toys too.

I'd need a second garage for work toys, stuff like front end loaders, tractors, snow plows, fork lifts etc.

While everything was being built, I'd take a year or two and go to the US and enroll in some really good school so I could learn the basics of making fine furniture from the best teachers.

Once I was up and running, I'd start a business building fine furniture, and I'd try to hire the best and the brightest up and coming wood workers to come work for me, so I could have the chance to learn from them for a while. I'd pay them well, and treat them the best I could, giving them the freedom to do what their talent pushes them to do.............

I'd have guest house for cabins on the compound, and I'd build a large workspace with some of the basic tools needed to teach, I'd get someone in to teach classes to kids and to others that are interested in woodworking. I'd try to have seminars too, get some of the best and the most talented wood workers to come and teach and hold classes in the summer.

For fun, I'd put in a full on dirt bike area, MX and enduro, and I'd build a smaller scale race track for shifter carts and supermotard bikes. The land would have to have a small lake of some sort for fishing in as well.

Helipad would be nice too....

Well that was sure a nice little ramble  

Now back to reality....

For things that I use the most in my shop, well I'd say my whole shop is the best tool/jig I've built, but really, it is all a whole, very little work would get done without all of it working together, so it is hard to pick out one or two things.

I guess my cyclone & duct work, would have to count, and the setup for my SCMS too.

Cheers!


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*It's Christmas Time at the Dream Shop*

The Orlando Florida woodworking show is next week, the 8th and 9th of December. I just know Santa has some goodies there for the Dream Shop just waiting to be picked up. There is an 18 inch dovetail jig from Hartville Tool on the way via UPS right now. I also picked up a Starrett dial caliper that reads in fractions and decimals. WOW is it cool. It raises your level of accuracy 10 fold. I ordered it from McFeely's the square drive screw people.


----------



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

My dream shop would be the one I have now but with me a few more years experianced and knowing all. Yet I plan on having sooo much fun learning all there is to woodworking and doing as much as I can. I just finished my first set of drawers using dovetails and even rabbeted dovetails that came out almost perfect. I have not often felt such an overwhelming sense of accomplishment (barring the births of my 3 kids...have to include that of course) I have been sharing my time in the shop with my kids and we all danced around when I finsihed the last drawer. 

There are just a few "dream" tools and jigs but never enough "dream" experiance or knowledge.

Right now I am working on a dust collector system for my shop using the plans of Bill Pentz ( http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/Index.cfm ) this will make life so easy. This would be my dream tool right now.


----------



## Pa's Primitives (Aug 12, 2005)

I have my dream shop, with all the name brand power tools one could want with the exception of a lathe..........down the road. For those who envy me.............I envyed everybody else for 40 plus years...........been reinvesting monies from products and given my sons all the junk tools that I had for so many generations.

*The one dream I have is someone to clean up after me,,,,,,,,,*when I get going on a project I dont look back until it is done. Then when I look back.......Oh My Gawd
did I make this mess


----------



## cmarshall (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm in process of building mine now. I put up a 40 by 80 foot building. Half of it is a shop with under the concrecte wiring and dust collection. I'm hanging the tin (liner) inside now and will began wiring before long.


----------



## CliffR (May 3, 2006)

*My 3.25 cents*

Best router: 
There is no “best router.” 

Hand Held: The PC-690 is pretty much the gold standard for hand held routers but, there are plenty of others. Bosh is superb. Lots of folks like their FesterTool routers a very great deal. 

Stationary Application: I like the Triton 3.25 HP router for stationary table applications but the Hitachi has much better collets. I like the Triton because at the show price $190.00 it’s plenty powerful and cheap. If I had to pay list or even Amazon’s prices I’d get the Hitachi hands down.

Best/most useful store bought jig:
The PC Omnijig and then the Leigh D4

Best home made jig:
My Mortise machine made with a commercial X-Y milling table and a whole lot of heavy Angle iron. (Is that a jig or a machine? I think it may be a machine.)

Best workbenches and shop layouts:
Bench: whatever works. Some folks put a very great deal into their benches. They look great too. I drive nails and screws in my bench. It’d kill me to abuse one of those lovely work of art benches. 

Best Router bits:
I like Whiteside but I am not above buying cheap bits off Flea-bay. 

Most important Stationary Machines
#1) Sliding Table Saw: Martin, Felder, Felder/Hammer, or MiniMax, with a slider large enough to Cross a 12’ Sq sheet of Baltic Birch. 
#2) Jointer Planer
#3) Band Saw re-saw: MM, Hitachi or – dare I say it: Rikon, Wood Tek, Griz
#4) Router tables- Yah plural. More than one is always good. Three isn’t too many
#5) Shaper
#6) Molder
#7) Double Drum Sander
#8) Mortising Machine


For The frugal woodworker:
Take a long hard look at General, Wood Tek, and Grizzly. General is making some great machinery for very good prices.


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

As for the favorite jig
I have not bilt this mortise jig yet but it is the best one I have found in any magazine.

Have you found it easy to use Ken?
Do you find it to be accurate?

Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Did you see the one Bob and Rick ( of the RWS )came up with ?,,,It's quick and easy to make and it's accurate..  because of the geometry of the jig. (beariing on the base plate,plus it's quick and easy to use., you know Bob R.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

Bj


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

dustmaster said:


> My dream for a dream shop would be the shop itself. Got to be big enough and have several thousand power outlets!


Yep, I have a basement shop, and I yearn for more room, EASY ACCESS (!), and plenty of natural light.

Regarding outlets, I went nuts on my shop, installed a subpanel in the shop, so I have plenty of 110V-20A circuits, and also several 220V circuits. 

Recommendation:

If you run 20A circuits in a new shop, run two circuits to the same quad box(es), and use different color outlets to identify two separate circuits. That way, you can plug a saw in one circuit, and a shop vac in another, and not trip the breakers! I'm about to rewire mine, so I do not have cords running across the floor to different circuits.

Of course, you could also install a dust collection system, but I'm sure there are plenty of reasons to have dual circuits in close proximity.

Lee


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ken ,I really like that mortising jig. That is really slick.I've been wanting to make one now for sometime, but had some trouble working it out in my head(kinda foggy up there)lol. Did you come up with that design and can you share some basic plans?
Sorry to get off the subject, my dream shop would include all the basic stationary power tools,hand tools, clamps of coarse and a Pc 890 router and a Hitachi 12V along with all the jigs the router guys use. Thank you Santa for reading this. lol


----------



## sawstop (Oct 19, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Did you see the one Bob and Rick ( of the RWS )came up with ?,,,It's quick and easy to make and it's accurate..  because of the geometry of the jig. (beariing on the base plate,plus it's quick and easy to use., you know Bob R.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this reply
I have not seen this jig of Bob & Rick's thanks for the info.

Does anyone have their books & are they good?
Do they show most or all the jigs & how to build them used in the show?

Router Projects & Jigs
The Router by Bob Rosendahl

Thanks
Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Router Projects & Jigs book
"Does anyone have their book & are they good ?" =YES & YES.

"Do they show most or all the jigs & how to build them used in the show?" = NO & NO and NO 

The key word is SOME of the jigs, It's a shame they don't put out a book with ALL the jigs that Bob and Rick have come up with on the RWS but then they may not sale to many of the DVD or VHS of the shows if they do that, but then they don't show how to make the jigs they just show how to make the item(s) boxes,chair,table,cabinet,etc.

I for one would buy a book like that and I'm sure others would also.
I'm not sure how many jigs they have come up with but I would say it's over 100 not to say anything about the tips that Rick comes up with (router bits and wood chips) part of the show.

Maybe someone should start a poll on the FORUM just to see how many would buy a book by them called Router Jigs & Fixtures by Rick & Bob Rosendahl, then forward the poll to Mark so he could pass it on to Rick and Bob ,I don't recall seeing Bob on the forum but once in a full moon I see Rick pop in for a min. or so. 

I'm sure it would be a BIG book with many,many pages,  with 10 years or so of jigs and fixtures. 
I'm not sure what I would pay for a book like that, maybe 30 to 50 bucks because it would be packed with tons of info from the best router jig/fixtures makers. 

Note for Dan 
You may want to take a look at the link below, it will show Some of the jigs.

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/


Bj 

PBS : RWS Episode Guide Below ▼


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Dave,

The NYW is actually a barn with the upper loft as office space. In my area the taxes would drive me right out of it within a year.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I know what you mean JoeZ. I would have to run production out of it to afford it. Just think of how much you would have to pay for the equipment and gear in the NYW. If you could afford it, you could afford the taxes.


----------



## BigWorm2005GT (Jul 11, 2007)

Thought I'd take a stab at this. I've been woodworking for a while, but only gotten really serious about it recently. To answer the questions in the original post:

Best router: That REALLY depends on who's using it. I like my Skil 1825.

Best store-bought jig: I like the Porter-Cable dovetailing jig. Well made, solid, versatile, and while not the cheapest, more reasonable in price than most.

Best homemade jig: I'm in LOVE with the adjustable dadoing jig I made following instructions in a book. Cuts them perfect everytime, and makes me feel a lot better about my abilities than I probably deserve!

Best layout: Well, I'm doing the best with what I have. My table and miter saws are on fold-up stands that let me store them out of the way. I can go from cars-in-the-garage to full woodshop (well, full for me) in about five minutes. Garage is a two-car, but it's a TIGHT fit with that and all the tools.

BW


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

lots of dreamers here
haha


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I know this is an older post - but I also have my dream shop. Its small, but just right for me. On the issue of taxes - #@&*^#*&@^#*@&^#. The tax people came out and took pictures of my shop for tax purposes. I told them that they did that last year and that they raised my taxes over $120 per year, so why are they out again. Their reply was - "Well we drove by and saw that instead of grass all around the shop you have did some landscaping, with rocks and bushes. It looks nicer so we are going to raise the value of the shop. It went up $100 dollars more per year. Now how the heck can they do that. I guess you build something, then let the exterior go to pot, let the grass die, and make it look like a junk dealer. That is what they are projecting with higher taxes. The little suckers....Sorry...but that really ticks me off. I did protest my taxes once - do not do that....you really pay in the end. 
1st. photo was the first time the tax folks came
2nd. photo was last Friday.
Rest of photos are just the inside


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that is some crazy law ? I am just speechless 

How is this right ? Some one has rocks in there heads that make these decisions.. 

cheers!

PS: or is it a state thing ?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Larry,

I have a very comparable story like yours, but I'll try not to get on my soapbox again as it only stresses me out 

I will say that we need to have another tea party and re-claim our country :sold:

btw.... NICE SHOP!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Fourleftpaws

Nice shop 

It almost gives a new meaning to the words " build it and they will come "

======


Fourleftpaws said:


> I know this is an older post - but I also have my dream shop. Its small, but just right for me. On the issue of taxes - #@&*^#*&@^#*@&^#. The tax people came out and took pictures of my shop for tax purposes. I told them that they did that last year and that they raised my taxes over $120 per year, so why are they out again. Their reply was - "Well we drove by and saw that instead of grass all around the shop you have did some landscaping, with rocks and bushes. It looks nicer so we are going to raise the value of the shop. It went up $100 dollars more per year. Now how the heck can they do that. I guess you build something, then let the exterior go to pot, let the grass die, and make it look like a junk dealer. That is what they are projecting with higher taxes. The little suckers....Sorry...but that really ticks me off. I did protest my taxes once - do not do that....you really pay in the end.
> 1st. photo was the first time the tax folks came
> 2nd. photo was last Friday.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Get rid of the rocks and bushes*

Did you ask if they would reduce your taxes if you got rid of the rocks and bushes and returned the property to its previous state? Naturally you would have to find that old dead tree to put back in the ground. Where the heck do you live. We have a medium sized house on 6 acres in Cove City NC and taxes are $420 a year. Our little house on a 1/4 acre city on Port St Lucie the taxes are $ 3,400.00 a year, down from $4,300.00 from last year due to the dropping house prices.     I plan to put up a shop like yours in NC. My taxes will probably sky rocket up another 15-bucks a year.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess I could get rid of the rocks and bushes, but I will just pay the raise and complain about it. I did protest my property taxes once, as I stated - they came out and re-valuated my place - and raised my taxes even more. I live in Southern Idaho - its really crazy here as the taxes are higher than in a lot of states - heck were still paying $3.48 for gas right now. Thanks bobj3 - its not really that fancy but I sure enjoy it. Now if I just had a talent for woodworking - but I am trying.

Wish some more folks would post their shops. It been almost a year and I know some of you guys have made changes or built new shops in that time.........come on..........post them.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Larry,

You can always see my shop in my sig line


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

wow bob - very nice shop..... I am impressed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Larry.....

Here are a couple of fresh shots of my hand planes I just took while cleaning them up for the winter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

You are making my mouth water,, now if I can get my tong back in my mouth I will say great looking planes 


======


Bob said:


> Thanks Larry.....
> 
> Here are a couple of fresh shots of my hand planes I just took while cleaning them up for the winter.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BJ..... The lower right hand corner of picture #1 is my "router" planes.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Great shot of the planes bob....lol.... I have one OLD Stanley small hand plane.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

*My shop in Alaska pics*

When I retired (1-1/2 years ago), built a shop/garage. 2/3 rds is shop, 1/2 garage.
Then a bench for radial arm saw. Bought a table saw. built a work bench.
Now starting to make a router table. So i can make cabinets under the work bench & table saw. Plan then to make new kitchen cabinets, when I get good enough. Practice on the shop cabinets.

horny corner


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dave,

That is one nice shop you have. All that space and nice tools. I would say you are set very well for retirement 

Those horns add a nice touch also


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

If you're going to build cabinets, order a copy of Tom Clark's book http://www.tomclarkbooks.com/tomclarkbooks.com/Designing_Shop_Cabinets.html

Well worth the 12 bucks.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave - great shop - and a great place to spend retirement time.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

I would describe my dream shop, and I actually have it, but I wanted to stay humble and not go there!  I swore my shop would never have stairs..oh well..That's about the only big thing I would change..30 some odd outlets, 220v and 110v, 100amp service panel, color coded circuits both at the source and in the panel. I will describe my most used tool: imagine (2) 12" Craftsman motorized table saws with a table from another saw missing the saw guts parts bolted between them and another table (missing the saw guts) bolted on the left side. Two Delta unifences slide along a 84" rail. The right hand saw is a dedicated setup for rabbets or dadoes, the left hand saw for panel wok and moderate ripping chores. I keep a 10" balde in even though it will take a 12" For Serious ripping I have a Powermatic 68 12" 5hp that really humms through anything made of wood. I leave the splitter on always!
I have a dedicated 12" Craftsman Radial saw for 90 degree cross cuts only. A Mini max 18" bandsaw for resawing, a 14"Craftsman bandsaw for curves and such , 3 Dust dogs from Jet, several Rigid shop vacs, A Jet room air filter with remote, a General 24" double drum sander, 
2 Grizzly 3hp shapers, a Pro Max cast iron router table, with the PC 7518 and the Jess em Rout R lift, an old cast iron Craftsman 1/2" spindle shaper, an old Bel Saw rubber drive planer, a Jet 15" planer, a Mini max PS 35 planer/jointer combo, used only as a 13" jointer. I have 2 other Craftsman 6" jointers. I think I will stop here.... I've not been very humble I think! 
Hey, I started 58 years ago, bought my first 10" Craftsman saw (that's the one without the guts on the left side) with my High School graduation gifts..I think it was around $200 or so, and I haven't stopped since. Many DeWalt battery powered drills and saws later, Senco framing nailers, 2 Titianium Hammers, (they still hurt when you hit your finger!) I Rebuilt the entire south side of my house adding 2 666 lb steel beams through a window on the 2nd floor to support the new 3rd floor. I've moved every window from it's original location all 48 of them, resided it, added the shop and a 2 1/2 car garage with expandable shop space above it. This might become a finishing room away from all the dust. Well, you can get the picture. A creative guy with too many tools can keep him self occupied until either the body or the mind just won't work any longer. Which ever comes first! I am very grateful for all my blessings.. Oh and I forgot I have some friends with a 40" Woodmizer, so I have more wood sawn than I'll ever use. Made some nice quarter sawn red oak this summer, all stacked and stickered. Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Right On Brother Larry*



Bob said:


> Larry,
> 
> I have a very comparable story like yours, but I'll try not to get on my soapbox again as it only stresses me out
> 
> ...


You are so Right and probably extreme Right like me! 
Right is Right and Left is Wrong.
If moves, breathes, or changes color our new government will tax it. and when you can't pay your taxes they will take it. Mark my words.
 Bill


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dream shop for me is the one I have with everything paid for and room to grow as I grow. It doesn't run my life and I can fully enjoy myself ever time I go into it. It allows for creativity, success and failure with out regret. I can walk out knowing I posses it and not the other way around.

Enouth of that nonsense, how about the best of every tool, Norm Abrams as a personal instructor and an unlimited supply of any kind of wood species I want to work with?? Yaaaa that would be way cool  Oh yes no need for income type job to go too, independently wealthy type guy. :sold:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dream shop is just that a dream.

Five years ago what I have now would have been a dream shop for me. I am sure when I get a 2000 sq foot space and everything I think I need(want) that I will already be thinking of a future dream shop. 

With a hobby it would get boring if I thought I had everything already. Using new and different tools and adding them to the repertoire is part of the fun.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm with you Nick. 5 years ago I had no shop, and the car was parked in the garage. Now the car is outside, and I have half of it for my shop.
My dream is to get a shed to throw all the crap into. Wife is bound and determined to not let that happen for some reason.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The wife should be happy you do not take the entire garage and have both cars outside! I would think a shed for you would be better than booting her from the garage completely.

I still hear it every once in awhile like yesterday when it was -5 and the car would not start. Knowing we have a heated garage she is not so happy to deal with the snow and jumping the car. It is worth it to me to hear a little complaining once in awhile to have the entire 3-car garage for my shop.

Good luck with that new shed!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The more things I try after reading things on this forum the more tools I need. The more tools I buy to try the things I read on this forum the more crowded my garage shop gets. The more crowded it gets the the bigger my Dream Shop becomes. I think I am up to a small hockey arena size now. 
My absolute favorite tool has to be a pneumatic pin nailer/stapler. I don't have a favorite brand, I have a Craftex and a King brand, both work very well, one I use as a dedicated stapler the other as a nailer. I can't count the multiple uses I have found for these two items and how much they speed up little jobs and make glue jobs so much easier. 
My favourite jig has to be the OP spacer fences. They make an instant woodworker out of complete novices. And they inspire you to join this forum. Then you read and you try things and you buy new tools and you go to bed every night with a dream shop in your head, that gets bigger and bigger.....


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

To CanukGal. I was viewing your gallery and saw the young boy wearing his eye protection. Good job.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

*Tomo's workshop*

Adding pics of my shop! The stuff is mostly old, but so am I ! It was built by my son and myself about 30 years ago. He was just getting out of school and wanted to learn building, so we used this as an educational and bonding experience. He is now the head superintendant for a commercial design/build firm. Now he teaches me!


----------



## gregharabedian (Feb 22, 2009)

*Incredible shop...*

I love the setup!

Greg


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg, sorry the pics are so dark, but the sun seldom shines around here (trees everywhere).


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Tom - gosh no complaints on the trees - I am not so sure I would be inside of the shop - you really have a beautiful area surrounding your shop - but your shop looks great and as you and your son built it - you will always have something to talk about. Great show.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*Happy with shop, dream of a place to spray*

My dream item would be a full size pro-spray booth. Big enough to paint a car if I wanted too. Now I have to hang up the vis-queen, put down the tarp on the floor and its only about 10 x 10 and I can only spray waterbourne. Oh do I wish for a real spray booth. I could just roll in a wall unit or 14 ft lengths of trim moulding, doors. Oh what a life it would be. Just grab the gun and GO. My brother doesn't believe me when I tell him I can clean a spray gun quicker that he can clean a paint brush.  

http://www.toolsusa.com/asp/item_detail.asp?T1=SMM+PTB+BECF1000&GENB=pb&UID=


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

*my shop*

well my dream shop would have a new area for my tools
i have most every thing i need I just have it squashed in a 14 x 20 area 
which part of that space is permentely occupied my counter space and such


----------

